# TiBu MMS/Wifi/etc backups



## wscaddie56 (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally decided to upgrade to Tibu pro today and I have a question about backing up some selected system data.

I found instructions on how to create lables and use those labels to filter which system data to backup. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1537931

My question is when I go in there to select which data I want associated with a given label, the MMS, wifi etc are all colored green. Does anyone know if there's an issue with just backing up all the green lables which also includes bluetooth data, call logs and some kind of dialer info?

Will be upgrading to a JB ROM on my d2vzw, not sure if I am going to go with Touchwiz or CM based at this point, if that matters.

TIA


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

For backing up MMS, Call Log, Wifi settings and bookmarks, you don't do it in the same way as you do apps. You go to the main (first) TiBu screen, hit Menu, and select "Backup data to XML...". It should be obvious from there.

I have no clue if there's some way to make that more automated. No clue whatsoever.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

wscaddie56 said:


> Finally decided to upgrade to Tibu pro today and I have a question about backing up some selected system data.
> 
> I found instructions on how to create lables and use those labels to filter which system data to backup. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1537931
> 
> ...


I looked at the thread you posted and the only issues with that is that if you backup system app data on Touchwiz rom then go to AOSP based rom you will have issues if you restore that. Using the method Jax posted is how I have been restoring SMS data. TB seems to force close when I try to restore Wifi data though, maybe it's just me.


----------



## wscaddie56 (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks people, man that way jax suggested is so much easier than the thread i found UDAMAN!

i am going to vegas tomorrow so i won't have time to deal w this for at least a week but if I remember i'll post if i have issues with the wifi backup


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> if I remember i'll post if i have issues with the wifi backup


I too have FCs when trying to restore Wifi data but have only tried it going from JB AOSP to ICS TW so thought it might not have really been TiBu's fault. I really only use ~3 wifi networks anyways, so it's no big deal for me.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I too have FCs when trying to restore Wifi data but have only tried it going from JB AOSP to ICS TW so thought it might not have really been TiBu's fault. I really only use ~3 wifi networks anyways, so it's no big deal for me.


I think it is TB because it has not worked going from TW to AOSP or TW to TW. I only have my home Wifi to setup and I still have unlimited data to if I don't have Wifi no problem!!


----------

